# Guerra Ucraina-Russia: fallimento dei negoziati turchi.



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

Come annunciato dalla Russia, non c'è nessuna svolta dopo gli accordi di ieri che sembravano aprire grandi spiragli di tregua, a differenza di quello che comunicavano i capi delegazioni di entrambe le fazioni.
"Non ci sono novità promettenti dai colloqui di pace a Istanbul, nessuna svolta."
Lavrov: "Coloro che hanno cercato di fare dell'Afghanistan il centro della politica mondiale stanno ora cercando di sostituire l'Afghanistan con l'Ucraina. E sappiamo tutti di cosa si tratta."

Con il fallimento delle trattative, riprendono anche i bombardamenti nei dintorni di Kiev, di fatto mai interrotti.

Nel frattempo, come riportato da diversi analisti internazionali, l'amministrazione Biden e la Gran Bretagna spingono per il fallimento dell'accordo di pace e il protrarsi del conflitto. L'obiettivo dell'alleanza atlantica è a lungo termine, e sarebbe la rimozione di Putin.

Il Times: "L'Ucraina deve completare il suo lavoro, al di là degli accordi. Bisogna fornire armi con continuità affinché sconfiggano l'invasione sul campo."


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

Up.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla Russia, non c'è nessuna svolta dopo gli accordi di ieri che sembravano aprire grandi spiragli di tregua, a differenza di quello che comunicavano i capi delegazioni di entrambe le fazioni.
> "Non ci sono novità promettenti dai colloqui di pace a Istanbul, nessuna svolta."
> Lavrov: "Coloro che hanno cercato di fare dell'Afghanistan il centro della politica mondiale stanno ora cercando di sostituire l'Afghanistan con l'Ucraina. E sappiamo tutti di cosa si tratta."
> 
> ...



Qualcuno ha ancora dei dubbi sul fatto che stanno usando Zelensky?


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla Russia, non c'è nessuna svolta dopo gli accordi di ieri che sembravano aprire grandi spiragli di tregua, a differenza di quello che comunicavano i capi delegazioni di entrambe le fazioni.
> "Non ci sono novità promettenti dai colloqui di pace a Istanbul, nessuna svolta."
> Lavrov: "Coloro che hanno cercato di fare dell'Afghanistan il centro della politica mondiale stanno ora cercando di sostituire l'Afghanistan con l'Ucraina. E sappiamo tutti di cosa si tratta."
> 
> ...


Così fosse l'Europa diventerà una grossa fossa comune.


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

PUTIN RINUNCIA ALMENO NELL'IMMEDIATO AL PAGAMENTO DEL GAS IN RUBLI


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla Russia, non c'è nessuna svolta dopo gli accordi di ieri che sembravano aprire grandi spiragli di tregua, a differenza di quello che comunicavano i capi delegazioni di entrambe le fazioni.
> "Non ci sono novità promettenti dai colloqui di pace a Istanbul, nessuna svolta."
> Lavrov: "Coloro che hanno cercato di fare dell'Afghanistan il centro della politica mondiale stanno ora cercando di sostituire l'Afghanistan con l'Ucraina. E sappiamo tutti di cosa si tratta."
> 
> ...


La posizione del Times è inquietante perché è un giornale molto serio. Possibile che nel gioco sullo scacchiere internazionale, a questo punto la NATO voglia mettere nel sacco Putin e impedirgli in qualsiasi modo di uscirne rafforzato anche con delle acquisizioni minime 

È un bel rischio perché i russi stanno facendo "turnover" delle forze armate al fronte, mentre gli ucraini tentano di capitalizzare questo momento di allentamento della pressione, prima o poi arriveranno i rinforzi russi al fronte. È anche vero che a quel punto Putin e i suoi sarebbero di fronte ad un quadrivio molto ma molto rischioso. 

A) Tentare di combattere casa per casa nelle città. L'esercito sarebbe molto poco motivato a rischiare quotidianamente la vita per ammazzare gli ucraini, che nella stessa propaganda russa sono raccontati come fratelli

B) Radere al suolo. Qui i costi umani per i soldati russi sarebbero limitati e il morale non sprofonderebbe, d'altro canto però sarebbe davvero una tragedia d'immagine per il regime zarista, sia internamente che esternamente

C-D) Guerra nucleare o ritiro dell'invasione, entrambe opzioni poco probabili

A tutto ciò bisogna aggiungere quello che vogliono gli ucraini, che se avessero opzioni accettabili per la pace, potrebbero fidarsi fino ad un certo punto della NATO nel miglioramento delle condizione, dopodiché saranno stanchi di fare la guerra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

Per me era sufficiente vedere chi fosse l'arbitro di questi incontri truffa.

Un sultano criminale. E' come Massa a dirigere un incontro scudetto.


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "Non ci sono novità promettenti dai colloqui di pace a Istanbul, nessuna svolta."
> Lavrov: "Coloro che hanno cercato di fare dell'Afghanistan il centro della politica mondiale stanno ora cercando di sostituire l'Afghanistan con l'Ucraina. E sappiamo tutti di cosa si tratta."


ai vertici ucraini sta bene l'ingerenza americana perchè dal 2014 forniscono miliardi in armamenti e corsi per avere esercito migliore
non si ribelleranno mai...


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> PUTIN RINUNCIA ALMENO NELL'IMMEDIATO AL PAGAMENTO DEL GAS IN RUBLI


Ma non sono assolutamente alla canna del gas, nono, stupido io ad essere così malfidente...  

Sui colloqui, non mi preoccupererei troppo di qualche stop, alla fine la strada è segnata.


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non sono assolutamente alla canna del gas, nono, stupido io ad essere così malfidente...
> 
> Sui colloqui, non mi preoccupererei troppo di qualche stop, alla fine la strada è segnata.


La penso diversamente ma vediamo e speriamo


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha ancora dei dubbi sul fatto che stanno usando Zelensky?


Se avesse un minimo di cervello proprio si arrenderebbe


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se avesse un minimo di cervello proprio si arrenderebbe



Forse ha qualche debito da pagare verso qualcuno...


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse ha qualche debito da pagare verso qualcuno...


Forse ha una mano vincente


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Forse ha una mano vincente



O segreti inconfessabili.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma non sono assolutamente alla canna del gas, nono, stupido io ad essere così malfidente...
> 
> Sui colloqui, non mi preoccupererei troppo di qualche stop, alla fine la strada è segnata.


condivido la prima frase

sulla seconda ho qualche dubbio ma spero che tu abbia ragione


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Forse ha una mano vincente


Si quale sarebbe?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La penso diversamente ma vediamo e speriamo


Quoto 

ps ma è fallita la Russia?


----------



## Sam (30 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Forse ha una mano vincente


Io dico che hai barato, ragazzo!


----------



## Igniorante (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me era sufficiente vedere chi fosse l'arbitro di questi incontri truffa.
> 
> Un sultano criminale. E' come Massa a dirigere un incontro scudetto.



Ma infatti si sapeva che non sarebbero serviti a niente, sinceramente mi sono stupito enormemente quando ho letto nei giorni scorsi "passi avanti" e "trattative avanzate".
Alla fine si è capito che equivaleva al classico "filtra cauto ottimismo" di Gallianica memoria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se avesse un minimo di cervello proprio si arrenderebbe


Diciamo che non sarebbe proprio geniale arrendersi proprio ora che hai messo in difficoltà i russi ed hai più potere negoziale. Certo se dall'altra parte l'unica frase che accettano è "resa incondizionata" diventa difficile trattare.

A Puttan non interessa la pace, vuole solo vincere questa guerra, mettere le mani sull'Ucraina e dimostrare che aveva ragione lui ad ogni costo, come un qualsiasi dittatore fallito che trasforma il destino del mondo in una questione d'orgoglio.

Vorrei ricordare comunque a tutti i pacifisti odierni che al tempo della guerra del Vietnam, protestavano per chiedere il ritiro degli americani e non per forzare i vietnamiti ad arrendersi.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (30 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato dal sito de La Repubblica la tv russa avrebbe ammesso le difficoltà sul campo in Ucraina ed affermato che ci vorranno anni per prendere Kiev.​


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito de La Repubblica la tv russa avrebbe ammesso le difficoltà sul campo in Ucraina ed affermato che ci vorranno anni per prendere Kiev.​


Kiev è una fortezza. È sul resto che sono abbastanza preoccupato


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

continua la guerra Conte-Draghi

*ecco la risposta a Draghi che aveva sguinzagliato i suoi bravi per sminuire la posizione di Conte*
*

"E' curiosa e davvero straordinaria la dovizia di particolari con cui 'fonti di palazzo Chigi' hanno ricostruito la spesa militare italiana.

La stessa meticolosità andrebbe usata per dare notizia del previsto incremento delle spese militari per gli anni 2023 e 2024, che rappresentano il fulcro del confronto di questo giorni

Con i governi Conte le spese per le armi sono aumentate di circa 1 miliardo l'anno, se resta l'obiettivo del 2024 con Draghi l'aumento sarà di 6 miliardi l'anno.

Questa è la posizione del M5S, questa è la posizione che guarda all'interesse del Paese e ai bisogni dei cittadini. Non intendiamo fare passi indietro

È impensabile una corsa al riarmo ora. È fuori dalla realtà pensare di aumentare di almeno 12/15 miliardi la nostra spesa militare in due anni*
*L'impegno del 2% può essere centrato solo con una crescita di spesa progressiva, spalmata nei prossimi anni, ad esempio da qui a quantomeno il 2030"*


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

*l'influencer Zelensky ai suoi followers:*
*
"Esorto gli amici dell'Ucraina in tutto il mondo a partecipare alla campagna #StandUpForUkraine e ad appoggiare l'evento online Social Media Rally il 9 aprile
*
*Il vostro aiuto contribuirà alla nostra vittoria comune."*


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

*Johnson risponde a Stamer che gli richiede di dimettersi dopo le 20 multe comminate ieri dalla polizia per violazione restrizioni covid per lo scandalo partygate e altri eventi governo*

*"Resto al mio posto*
*Solo una settimana fa il segretario laburista mi aveva esordato a restare premier per l'instabilità politica, è un ipocrita."*


----------



## mabadi (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla Russia, non c'è nessuna svolta dopo gli accordi di ieri che sembravano aprire grandi spiragli di tregua, a differenza di quello che comunicavano i capi delegazioni di entrambe le fazioni.
> "Non ci sono novità promettenti dai colloqui di pace a Istanbul, nessuna svolta."
> Lavrov: "Coloro che hanno cercato di fare dell'Afghanistan il centro della politica mondiale stanno ora cercando di sostituire l'Afghanistan con l'Ucraina. E sappiamo tutti di cosa si tratta."
> 
> ...


c'è un solo posto dove si può raggiungere l'accordo ed è a Villa Certosa.
Ognuno porta un "dono" al Cavaliere, si mangia e beve, ostriche e champagne, qualche spettacolo di Burlesque, organizziamo anche un concorso Miss. Pace, e torniamo tutti amici, felici e contenti.


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

*Sleepy Joe beccato in diretta

non è un fotomontaggio, ma il fermo immagine durante il suo discorso*




>


----------



## Swaitak (30 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sleepy Joe beccato in diretta
> 
> non è un fotomontaggio, ma il fermo immagine durante il suo discorso*


almeno dimostra di poter ancora leggere


----------



## Shmuk (30 Marzo 2022)

Non crederò ad una "pace" fin quando non ci sarà un cessate il fuoco ben definito. Sarà pur vero che gli anglo abbiano un certo piacere oramai nel darle al russo, ma il russo, oltreché sadomasochista, una ne dice e tante al contrario ti fa.


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> almeno dimostra di poter ancora leggere


si fa dire le domande...

comunque dal discorso di Varsavia da giorni negli USA si è infiammato di nuovo il dibattito sulle condizioni cognitive del presidente


----------



## __king george__ (30 Marzo 2022)

la Germania inizia a pianificare l'emergenza gas


----------



## sunburn (30 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Germania inizia a pianificare l'emergenza gas


Divieto di cuocere i wurstel su barbecue a gas?


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito de La Repubblica la tv russa avrebbe ammesso le difficoltà sul campo in Ucraina ed affermato che ci vorranno anni per prendere Kiev.​


Ma infatti è ovvio.
La questione è che l'economia e l'esercito russo non possono gestire un conflitto su larga scala così prolungato, figuriamoci un'eventuale fase di counterinsurgency e nation building successiva ad un'improbabile occupazione.
Non capisco sinceramente chi parla di resa di Zelensky, ogni giorno ha più potere negoziale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è ovvio.
> La questione è che l'economia e l'esercito russo non possono gestire un conflitto su larga scala così prolungato, figuriamoci un'eventuale fase di counterinsurgency e nation building successiva ad un'improbabile occupazione.
> Non capisco sinceramente chi parla di resa di Zelensky, ogni giorno ha più potere negoziale.


Occhio però che in base a quello che sto leggendo l'esercito ucraino si è dissanguato sia in termini di uomini sia in termini di equipaggiamento per attuare le controffensive locali di questi giorni. 
Bisogna vedere se riusciranno a tenere alla prossima offensiva russa dopo che si saranno riorganizzati. Soprattutto nel Donbas.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è ovvio.
> La questione è che l'economia e l'esercito russo non possono gestire un conflitto su larga scala così prolungato, figuriamoci un'eventuale fase di counterinsurgency e nation building successiva ad un'improbabile occupazione.
> *Non capisco sinceramente chi parla di resa di Zelensky, ogni giorno ha più potere negoziale.*



Quanti morti e profughi del suo popolo devono ancora esserci affinché il suo potere negoziale sia soddisfacente?


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

i furbetti francesi hanno preso meno ucraini della Lituania e poco più dell'Estonia...
micron non vuole polemiche per le elezioni...disponibile solo a telefonate con Putin e mangiate nella reggia Versailles



>


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Germania inizia a pianificare l'emergenza gas



Putin è pronto


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

ieri l'atlantista Washington Post direttamente dalla capitale statunitense ha fatto presente una cosa evidente a tutti che renderà probabilmente vano ogni sforzo di parlare di crimini di guerra, oltre a non dare un futuro a tante persone.

gli ucraini stanno usando le costruzioni civili e i residenti come scudi per tentare di durare di più.

i russi devono convivere con gli ucraini, non possono fare come la NATO che spiana una nazione e torna a casa a migliaia di km come se nulla fosse e male che vada se la cava con il terrorismo
non possono ammazzare milioni di persone



> "*Ukraine’s strategy of placing heavy military equipment and other fortifications in civilian zones could weaken Western and Ukrainian efforts to hold Russia legally culpable for possible war crimes
> 
> If there is military equipment there and the Russians are saying we are launching at this military equipment, it undermines an assertion that they are attacking intentionally civilian objects and civilians
> 
> ...


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Diciamo che non sarebbe proprio geniale arrendersi proprio ora che hai messo in difficoltà i russi ed hai più potere negoziale. Certo se dall'altra parte l'unica frase che accettano è "resa incondizionata" diventa difficile trattare.
> 
> A Puttan non interessa la pace, vuole solo vincere questa guerra, mettere le mani sull'Ucraina e dimostrare che aveva ragione lui ad ogni costo, come un qualsiasi dittatore fallito che trasforma il destino del mondo in una questione d'orgoglio.
> 
> Vorrei ricordare comunque a tutti i pacifisti odierni che al tempo della guerra del Vietnam, protestavano per chiedere il ritiro degli americani e non per forzare i vietnamiti ad arrendersi.


Io sono nato orecchi anni dopo il Vietnam, quindi non è un discorso da fare a me. La situazione tra le 2 guerre comunque è completamente diversa.
La pace non interessa manco all’apostolo ucraino idolo delle folle ne all’ebete presidente usa.
Non la vuole nessuno sta pace al momento.
Ma quale potere negoziale avrebbe il comico? Quale? Poi continua e più morirà gente. Nient’altro


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Diciamo che non sarebbe proprio geniale arrendersi proprio ora che hai messo in difficoltà i russi ed hai più potere negoziale. Certo se dall'altra parte l'unica frase che accettano è "resa incondizionata" diventa difficile trattare.
> 
> A Puttan non interessa la pace, vuole solo vincere questa guerra, mettere le mani sull'Ucraina e dimostrare che aveva ragione lui ad ogni costo, come un qualsiasi dittatore fallito che trasforma il destino del mondo in una questione d'orgoglio.
> 
> Vorrei ricordare comunque a tutti i pacifisti odierni che al tempo della guerra del Vietnam, protestavano per chiedere il ritiro degli americani e non per forzare i vietnamiti ad arrendersi.


Io sono nato parecchi anni dopo il Vietnam, quindi non è un discorso da fare a me. La situazione tra le 2 guerre comunque è completamente diversa.
La pace non interessa manco all’apostolo ucraino idolo delle folle ne all’ebete presidente usa.
Non la vuole nessuno sta pace al momento.
Ma quale potere negoziale avrebbe il comico? Quale? Poi continua e più morirà gente. Nient’altro


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quanti morti e profughi del suo popolo devono ancora esserci affinché il suo potere negoziale sia soddisfacente?


Quelli che saranno necessari. 
Funziona così. 
Per i sovietici, furono decine di milioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono nato parecchi anni dopo il Vietnam, quindi non è un discorso da fare a me. La situazione tra le 2 guerre comunque è completamente diversa.
> La pace non interessa manco all’apostolo ucraino idolo delle folle ne all’ebete presidente usa.
> Non la vuole nessuno sta pace al momento.
> Ma quale potere negoziale avrebbe il comico? Quale? Poi continua e più morirà gente. Nient’altro


Se non sei in grado di comprendere le dinamiche di un conflitto e le possibilità di trovare accordi favorevoli non so che dirti francamente.
L'Ucraina ha fatto sforzi considerevoli e tangibili in sede negoziale, la Russia no.
Io ho solo capito che sei di parte per questioni affettive personali, la tua opinione è molto offuscata da ciò.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quelli che saranno necessari.
> Funziona così.
> Per i sovietici, furono decine di milioni.


Vi sono molti ammiratori di Neville Chamberlain su questo forum.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quelli che saranno necessari.
> Funziona così.
> Per i sovietici, furono decine di milioni.



Lo bene come funziona.
Chi stabilisce quelli che saranno necessari? Zelensky o chi lo usa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo bene come funziona.
> Chi stabilisce quelli che saranno necessari? Zelensky o chi lo usa?


Mia personale opinione, forse troppo maliziosa: Gli USA hanno un occasione d'oro per screditare e possibilmente far cadere Putin con la guerra in Ucraina. 
Penso hai capito cosa voglio dire... Però ripeto mia personale opinione che non è per forza di cose realtà.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mia personale opinione, forse troppo maliziosa: Gli USA hanno un occasione d'oro per screditare e possibilmente far cadere Putin con la guerra in Ucraina.
> Penso hai capito cosa voglio dire... Però ripeto mia personale opinione che non è per forza di cose realtà.



Non mi pare una tua personale opinione mi sembra la chiara intenzione degli USA.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare una tua personale opinione mi sembra la chiara intenzione degli USA.


Beh non abbiamo evidenze al riguardo, possiamo dedurlo dalle dichiarazioni e dal comportamento della diplomazia americana. 

Comunque anche l'opinione pubblica qui è allineata a ciò, scalzare Putin in qualunque modo. Il dibattito è se continuare sulla via di sanzioni e aiuti o con un invervento militare diretto.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se non sei in grado di comprendere le dinamiche di un conflitto e le possibilità di trovare accordi favorevoli non so che dirti francamente.
> L'Ucraina ha fatto sforzi considerevoli e tangibili in sede negoziale, la Russia no.
> Io ho solo capito che sei di parte per questioni affettive personali, la tua opinione è molto offuscata da ciò.


Questo non te lo lascio dire caro Darren. Se c’è uno obiettivo tra io 2 sono io, hai completamente l’opinione offuscata dal mainstream e da tutta la propaganda che vedi in giro. Di parte sarai tu che divinizzi zelensky e l’ucraina. Essere di parte perché sono proprio SUPE PARTES e non la penso come volete voi? Ucraina Santa e bella?
Dai per cortesia. Ok non comprendo le dinamiche, se lo dici tu….


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo non te lo lascio dire caro Darren. Se c’è uno obiettivo tra io 2 sono io, hai completamente l’opinione offuscata dal mainstream e da tutta la propaganda che vedi in giro. Di parte sarai tu che divinizzi zelensky e l’ucraina. Essere di parte perché sono proprio SUPE PARTES e non la penso come volete voi? Ucraina Santa e bella?
> Dai per cortesia. Ok non comprendo le dinamiche, se lo dici tu….


Ci sono decine di post dove parlo degli errori compiuti dalla politica ucraina dal 2014 a questa parte. 
Quindi quello che dici non corrisponde a verità. 

Io non sono superpartes, sono schierato apertamente in questa questione, credo che l'invasione dell'Ucraina sia una bestialità.

Questo non vuol dire non saper giudicare con oggettività la situazione e gli eventi, non seguo la situazione attraverso i media del "mainstream", purtroppo qui sul forum non è possibile mettere link o altro, altrimenti avrei innumerevoli fonti molto interessanti da condividere, fonti sia Ucraine che russe, Seguo un canale telegram russo che ha come immagine profilo l'ormai famosa "Z", fai tu quanto posso essere mainstream.

Non ho mai divinizzato Zelensky, ho anche condiviso sul forum la sua situazione pre guerra, cioè quella di un presidente con un indice di gradimento bassissimo e con un futuro politico prossimo allo zero. Tuttavia come leader in tempo di guerra si sta dimostrando valido, avrebbe potuto accettare l'offerta degli USA e volare in esilio col suo governo, lasciare l'ucraina in balia dei russi, continuare ad essere un riccone all'estero mentre di tanto in tanto faceva finta di essere a capo del vero governo ucraino in esilio senza alcun reale potere.

Il fatto che non la pensi come te, non fa di me un fruitore delle notizie apprese al TG, evidente hai trovato inutile leggere altri miei post e preferisci spendere il tempo nella critica, libero di farlo che ti devo dire.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera la Russia avrebbe offerto il cessate il fuoco a Mariupol da domani mattina alle 10.00.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci sono decine di post dove parlo degli errori compiuti dalla politica ucraina dal 2014 a questa parte.
> Quindi quello che dici non corrisponde a verità.
> 
> Io non sono superpartes, sono schierato apertamente in questa questione, credo che l'invasione dell'Ucraina sia una bestialità.
> ...


A me i tuoi post interessano da sempre, dovresti saperlo. Ma leggere da te, in questa situazione, che non sono obiettivo mi spiace non lo accetto perché non lo sei tu obiettivo tutto qui. Io non parteggio per nessuno e sono super partes. Riconosco da sempre là BESTIALITÀ dell’atto commesso da Putin perché è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Questo però non rende santo e scevro da colpe e sbagli Zelensky e l’ucraina ma questo proprio non vuole entrarvi in testa no? Critico
quando ci sono cose da criticare. Certi tuoi post a volte mi spiazzano e mi lasciano a bocca aperta proprio per la tua parzialità e mancanza totale di obiettività.

Zelensky è solo un pupazzo manovrato che ormai sta perdendo completamente la Trebisonda.
Poi la differenza è che tu faresti di tutto per salvare l’ucraino, io no perché prima penso a me stesso e a casa mia.

Ma di certo non mi faccio dire che non sono obiettivo poi per quale motivo?
Inoltre a differenza tua io conosco un sacco di persone del posto e conosco più da vicino certe dinamiche.
Dio, qua dentro si legge gente che giustifica le porcate degli Ucraini in donbas e poi parli di me..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera la Russia avrebbe offerto il cessate il fuoco a Mariupol da domani mattina alle 10.00.



Credo sia fuffa, sarà la decima volta che lo dicono ma poi qualcuno di qua o di là spara sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

*@Darren Marshall e @hakaishin, basta così.

Abbiamo già detto decine di volte che ognuno scrive quello che vuole, giudizi su obiettività o malafede presunta tra utenti non ci devono essere.

I prossimi post verranno cancellati.*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo sia fuffa, sarà la decima volta che lo dicono ma poi qualcuno di qua o di là spara sempre.



Fa parte del gioco mostrarsi disponibili e poi dare la colpa al nemico che non ha accettato.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo sia fuffa, sarà la decima volta che lo dicono ma poi qualcuno di qua o di là spara sempre.


Ma poi perché dovrebbero farlo?


----------



## gabri65 (30 Marzo 2022)

Ancora a discutere di 'sta pseudoguerra.

Mah.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi perché dovrebbero farlo?



Forse hanno solo finito le armi e/o le munizioni e vogliono far bella figura offrendo una tregua.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *@Darren Marshall e @hakaishin, basta così.
> 
> Abbiamo già detto decine di volte che ognuno scrive quello che vuole, giudizi su obiettività o malafede presunta tra utenti non ci devono essere.
> 
> I prossimi post verranno cancellati.*


Non ho insultato nessuno però. Purtroppo la situazione porta a discutere animatamente. Dal COVID in poi c'è stata una divisione nella società orrenda, è un peccato.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora a discutere di 'sta pseudoguerra.
> 
> Mah.



Discutere e confrontarsi fa bene comunque. Si impara sempre qualcosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera la Russia avrebbe offerto il cessate il fuoco a Mariupol da domani mattina alle 10.00.


A che pro? Ora che la stanno per prendere? Mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

*La Russia propone una tregua temporanea a Mariupol per l'apertura di un corridoio umanitario, ma lo farà solo a determinate condizioni accettate dal governo ucraino.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia propone una tregua temporanea a Mariupol per l'apertura di un corridoio umanitario, ma lo farà solo a determinate condizioni accettate dal governo ucraino.*


Secondo me, la condizione è la resa e consegna della Azov. Oppure la resa generica di tutte le forze ucraine a Mariupol.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A che pro? Ora che la stanno per prendere? Mi sembra assurdo.



Forse hanno solo finito le armi e/o le munizioni o magari stanno preparando l’ingresso trionfale e vogliono di mostrarsi magnanimi.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Discutere e confrontarsi fa bene comunque. Si impara sempre qualcosa.


Sto leggendo la rivista geopolitica Limes, numero incentrato tutto sulla Russia e la guerra in Ucraina. Davvero interessante, ci sono tanti spunti di riflessione.
Te la consiglio


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse hanno solo finito le armi e/o le munizioni o magari stanno preparando l’ingresso trionfale e vogliono di mostrarsi magnanimi.


Si tratta di una tregua umanitaria a quanto pare.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse hanno solo finito le armi e/o le munizioni e vogliono far bella figura offrendo una tregua.


Mmmm non credo


----------



## Swaitak (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera la Russia avrebbe offerto il cessate il fuoco a Mariupol da domani mattina alle 10.00.


sarà stata la telefonata di Marione Drughi


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si tratta di una tregua umanitaria a quanto pare.



Speriamo ci sia e venga rispettata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sarà stata la telefonata di Marione Drughi


Ora scenderà in campo Di Maio e risolverà tutto


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo la rivista geopolitica Limes, numero incentrato tutto sulla Russia e la guerra in Ucraina. Davvero interessante, ci sono tanti spunti di riflessione.
> Te la consiglio



Grazie.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sarà stata la telefonata di Marione Drughi



Sicuramente no.


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia propone una tregua temporanea a Mariupol per l'apertura di un corridoio umanitario, ma lo farà solo a determinate condizioni accettate dal governo ucraino.*


le ultime volte che Putin concedeva i corridoi umanitari poi i soldati russi trivellavano i bus


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia propone una tregua temporanea a Mariupol per l'apertura di un corridoio umanitario, ma lo farà solo a determinate condizioni accettate dal governo ucraino.*


non vorrei fosse la quiete prima della tempesta finale con uso del bombone usando mariupol come esempio


----------



## ignaxio (30 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo non te lo lascio dire caro Darren. Se c’è uno obiettivo tra io 2 sono io, hai completamente l’opinione offuscata dal mainstream e da tutta la propaganda che vedi in giro. Di parte sarai tu che divinizzi zelensky e l’ucraina. Essere di parte perché sono proprio SUPE PARTES e non la penso come volete voi? Ucraina Santa e bella?
> Dai per cortesia. Ok non comprendo le dinamiche, se lo dici tu….


Scusami ma appena leggo “mainstream” smetto di leggere.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Discutere e confrontarsi fa bene comunque. Si impara sempre qualcosa.



Oh certo. Senza supponenza, ma credo di averne sentite di tutti i colori. Mi sembra di vedere le soap opera che si trascinano stancamente.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusami ma appena leggo “mainstream” smetto di leggere.



Si davvero, non mi riferisco in particolare a nessuno, non in particolare ad @hakaishin che hai quotato, ma sta roba che se pensi quello che pensa la massa sei automaticamente > manipolato, mentre se vai controcorrente sei tra la ristretta cerchia di eletti che hanno capito tutto, anche basta ad una certa.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Oh certo. Senza supponenza, *ma credo di averne sentite di tutti i colo**ri. *Mi sembra di vedere le soap opera che si trascinano stancamente.



Come è normale che sia.


----------



## ignaxio (30 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si davvero, non mi riferisco in particolare a nessuno, non in particolare ad @hakaishin che hai quotato, ma sta roba che se pensi quello che pensa la massa sei automaticamente > manipolato, mentre se vai controcorrente sei tra la ristretta cerchia di eletti che hanno capito tutto, anche basta ad una certa.



Esattto. Io la pensavo così a.. bo.. 20-22 anni eh, ma ci sta.. è l’età. Magari hakaishin sicuramente ragiona con la sua testa, ma ormai il 99% va contro la maggioranza per partito preso ma qua i discorsi sono dettati dall’evidenza e quando leggo certe cose sono allibito.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Esattto. Io la pensavo così a.. bo.. 20-22 anni eh, ma ci sta.. è l’età. Magari hakaishin sicuramente ragiona con la sua testa, ma ormai il 99% va contro la maggioranza per partito preso ma qua i discorsi sono dettati dall’evidenza e quando leggo certe cose sono allibito.



A 19/24 ero il re incontrastato della controinformazione  
Penso di essermi giocato anche qualche discreta topina ai tempi, dopo averle portate in camporella spiegavo loro come in realtà il mondo funzionava seguendo il lato oscuro 

Senza falsa modestia, mi sono cibato di bibliografia controcorrentista che il secondo di questo forum lo quadruplicherei in quantità!

Proprio per questa mia lunga esperienza in merito, ho imparato che bisogna andarci con i piedi mooooolto di piombo a stare dal lato minoritario visto che ne ero stato erroneamente divorato anche io.

Sono tipo un ex-tossico pentito che ora fa lo sponsor a chi cerca di uscirne


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> non vorrei fosse la quiete prima della tempesta finale con uso del bombone usando mariupol come esempio


Su Mariupol impossibile, ci sono le truppe russe in città. Un eventuale uso dell'arma nucleare è ipotizzabile su città lontane dal fronte ad inizio guerra ipotizzai Cherkasy o Uman.

Ma in realtà è improbabile se non quasi Impossibile usino l'atomica, vorrebbe dire che sono completamente impazziti, provocherebbe una ulteriore escalation.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusami ma appena leggo “mainstream” smetto di leggere.


Bravo!


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si davvero, non mi riferisco in particolare a nessuno, non in particolare ad @hakaishin che hai quotato, ma sta roba che se pensi quello che pensa la massa sei automaticamente > manipolato, mentre se vai controcorrente sei tra la ristretta cerchia di eletti che hanno capito tutto, anche basta ad una certa.


Insomma come sta roba che se non dici zelensky santo, Ucraina magnifica, ecc sei un povero babbeo, un mentecatto non obiettivo, vero?


----------



## gabri65 (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come è normale che sia.



Come puoi osservare dagli ultimi commenti, non mi sembra di poter apprendere lezioni di vita, specialmente quando qualcuno ti vuole insegnare a come si deve pensare.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come puoi osservare dagli ultimi commenti, non mi sembra di poter apprendere lezioni di vita, specialmente quando qualcuno ti vuole insegnare a come si deve pensare.



Leggere le opinioni altrui, anche assolutamente non condivisibili, non mi reca alcun danno.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Esattto. Io la pensavo così a.. bo.. 20-22 anni eh, ma ci sta.. è l’età. Magari hakaishin sicuramente ragiona con la sua testa, ma ormai il 99% va contro la maggioranza per partito preso ma qua i discorsi sono dettati dall’evidenza e quando leggo certe cose sono allibito.


Neanche mi conosci. Basta leggere i miei post. Facili facili. È altresì stupido fare sempre gli stessi discorsi quando non la si pensa come tanti. Io ragiono sempre con la mia testa, sempre, ripeto basta leggere cosa scrivo. Io tendo a pormi sempre nel mezzo…non posso dire lo stesso di tanti..


----------



## pazzomania (30 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Insomma come sta roba che se non dici zelensky santo, Ucraina magnifica, ecc sei un povero babbeo, un mentecatto non obiettivo, vero?



Non bisogna esagerare in nessun verso.

Io l'ho scritto al terzo discorso di Piotr che esagerava con le richieste insistenti.

Ma non per questo penso minimamente che la Russia abbia un 1% di ragione.

Non dico grande ne santo a nessuno, ma non per questo mi sento un babbeo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

Chiudo perché non capite un *****.
Scusate il francesismo.

Domani vediamo che fare.


----------

